
Oregon Republicans are on the lam to avoid voting on a major climate change bill - cf498
https://www.vox.com/2019/6/21/18700741/oregon-republican-walkout-climate-change-bill
======
javagram
A similar case from the other side a decade+ ago:
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Texas_Eleven](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Texas_Eleven)

> A group of Texas House representatives, dubbed the Killer Ds, had fled the
> state for neighboring Oklahoma earlier that same summer for the same reason.
> However, the quorum-busting tactic was ineffective as the redistricting plan
> was later passed.

------
DATACOMMANDER
I’m right of center, but these state senators are being big babies. Worse,
they’re fomenting serious political unrest. Go back to work, take your lumps,
and strike back according to the laws of the limited war that is democracy.
It’s still hyperbolic to suggest that the US is on the verge of civil war, but
if knuckleheads like this can’t behave like adults, that might not hold true
for very long.

------
anigbrowl
The state party is also endorsing the violent threats of its members, who are
allegedly being sheltered by militia members near the Idaho-Oregon border.

~~~
krapp
An armed society is a civil society. Or so we're told.

------
slater
Garbage people.

~~~
dang
Would you please stop posting denunciatory rhetoric to HN, regardless of how
wrong some people are or how much you dislike them? It's against both the site
guidelines and the spirit of this site. Maybe you don't owe Oregon Republicans
or anti-vaxxers any better, but you owe this community better if you want to
keep posting here.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

~~~
slater
Understood. My apologies.

